# Unigine Heaven benchmark thread!



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 8, 2011)

*img192.imageshack.us/img192/2373/heaven0.jpg


*Post your Unigine heaven Benchmark scores here. *​

*Download the benchmark from here -*
Download Heaven DX11 Benchmark | Unigine - advanced real-time 3D engine (for games and virtual reality systems)

*Post a score screenshot and a GPU-Z screenshot too.*
*Download GPU-Z*





*Forum Username*
|
*CPU-clock(MHz)*
|
*GPU-Core/Memory(MHz)*
|
*Unigine Heaven Version*
|
*FPS*
|
*Score*
|
*Min FPS*
|
*Max FPS*
|
*Renderer*
|
*Mode*
|
*Shaders*
|
*Textures*
|
*Filter*
|
*Anisotropy*
|
*Occlusion*
|
*Refraction*
|
*Volumetric*
|
*Tessellation*
|
*Link*

Cybertonic|AMD Athlon II x4 635 - 2912|AMD Radeon HD6850 - 825/1150|v2.5 Basic|24.3|611|7.1|45.8|direct3d11|1920x1080 fullscreen|high|high|trilinear|4x|enabled|enabled|enabled|normal|
Link

Jaskanwar Singh|AMD Athlon II x4 635 - 2912|AMD Radeon HD6950 1GB (Unlocked) - 890/1375|v2.5 Basic|35|883|16.5|74|direct3d11|1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen|high|high|trilinear|16x|enabled|enabled|enabled|normal|
Link1
, 
Link2
, 
Link 3
, 
Link 4
, 
Link5 (6950 - Unlocked)

Sam|AMD Athlon II x4 635 - 2913|AMD Radeon HD5670 - 775/1000|v2.5 Basic|15.9|400|8.1|34.1|direct3d11|1600x900 fullscreen|high|high|trilinear|4x|enabled|enabled|enabled|normal|
Link

Rajesh345|AMD Phenom II x6 1055t - 2812|AMD Radeon HD5750 - 700/1150|v2.5 Basic|17|428|6.1|37|direct3d11|1920x1080 fullscreen|high|high|trilinear|4x|enabled|enabled|enabled|normal|
Link

Tenida|Intel Core i7 2600k - 3392|Nvidia Geforce GTX560 Ti - 880/1050|v2.5 Basic|41.6|1049|23.7|94.3|direct3d11|1920x1080 fullscreen|high|high|trilinear|16x|enabled|enabled|enabled|normal|
Link
, 
Link2
, 
Link3

rchi84|Intel Core i5 2400 - 3095|AMD Radeon HD6950 2GB(Unlocked) - 880/1375|v2.5 Basic|34.9|879|17.5|73.1|direct3d11|1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen|high|high|trilinear|4x|enabled|enabled|enabled|normal|
Link (tested both with windows and ubuntu linux)

Skud|Intel Core 2 Duo E7400 - 2800|AMD Radeon HD6950 1GB - 800/1250|v2.5 Basic|49.5|1247|25.4|159.4|direct3d11|1920x1080 fullscreen|high|high|trilinear|16x|enabled|enabled|enabled|normal|
Link

Cilus|AMD Phenom II x6 1090t - 3207|AMD Radeon HD6870 Crossfire - 900/1050|v2.5 Basic|48.9|1233|15.1|103.5|direct3d11|1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen|high|high|trilinear|16x|enabled|enabled|enabled|normal|
Link

ithehappy|Intel Core i7 950 - 3073|Nvidia Geforce GTX560 Ti - 822/1002|v2.5 Basic|22|555|6.5|53|direct3d11|1680x1050 8xAA fullscreen|high|high|trilinear|16x|enabled|enabled|enabled|extreme|
Link

d3p5kor|Intel Core i7 920 - 2698|Nvidia Geforce GTX570 - 732/1900|V2.5 Basic|32.1|808|7.5|76.7|direct3d11|1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen|high|high|trilinear|16x|enabled|enabled|enabled|normal|
Link

S_V|Intel Core i7 2600k - 3400|Nvidia Geforce GTX470 SLI - 607/1674|v2.5 Basic|42.7|1076|11.1|93|direct3d11|1920x1080 2xAA fullscreen|high|high|trilinear|16x|enabled|enabled|enabled|extreme|
Link

mithun_mrg|Intel Core i3 530 -2940|Nvidia Geforce GTS450 - 950/1950|v2.5 Basic|31.6|796|19.3|75.6|direct3d11|1440x900 fullscreen|high|high|trilinear|4x|enabled|enabled|enabled|normal|
Link

ico|Intel Core i5 2500k - 3310|AMD Radeon HD6950 2GB - 830/1300|v2.5 Basic|38.8|972|20.9|85|direct3d11|1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen|high|high|trilinear|16x|enabled|enabled|enabled|normal|
Link
, 
Link2

topgear|AMD Athlon II x4 630 - 3611|AMD Radeon HD6850 - 1000/1150|v2.5 Basic|26.6|670|11.1|69|direct3d11|1280x1024 8xAA fullscreen|high|high|trilinear|16x|enabled|enabled|enabled|extreme|
Link

mithun_mrg|Intel Core i3 530 - 2940|AMD Radeon HD6850 - 1000/1200|v2.5 Basic|51.4|1295|19.3|122.1|direct3d11|1440x900 fullscreen|high|high|trilinear|4x|enabled|enabled|enabled|normal|
Link

dashing.sujay|Intel Core i5- 2430M - 2394|AMD Radeon HD6630M - 480/1024|v2.5 Basic|8.1|205|4.2|25.6|direct3d11|1920x1080 2xAA fullscreen|high|high|trilinear|4x|enabled|enabled|enabled|extreme|
Link

vizkid2005|Intel Core i5 760 - 2808|Nvidia Geforce GTX560 Ti - 880/1050|v2.5 Basic|19.7|497|6.5|47.7|direct3d11|1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen|high|high|trilinear|16x|enabled|enabled|enabled|extreme|
Link

d3p5kor|Intel Core i7 2600k - 3.4GHz|Nvidia Geforce GTX570 - 800/2000|V2.5 Basic|26.5|668|9.0|65.3|direct3d11|1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen|high|high|trilinear|16x|enabled|enabled|enabled|extreme|
Link


----------



## SlashDK (Aug 9, 2011)

*img546.imageshack.us/img546/3476/uniheavendx1119201080.jpg
*img269.imageshack.us/img269/8654/uniheavendx111600900.jpg


AMD Athlon ii x4 635 @ 3.1GHz
HD 6850 @ 825 Core and 1150 Memory
4GB DDR3 1333MHz 9-9-9-24


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 10, 2011)

@cybertonic
for some reason your cpu is not clocked to 3.1ghz during bench. 

here is mine at 850/1300 GPU -
*img26.imageshack.us/img26/8194/capture5pq.png

at stock (800/1250) -
*img8.imageshack.us/img8/6881/capture2ikz.jpg
*img703.imageshack.us/img703/9303/capturepck.jpg

waiting for others to post.


----------



## SlashDK (Aug 10, 2011)

I know there was some problem  . Otherwise I had OCed it to 3.1GHz using AMD Overdrive.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 11, 2011)

*i55.tinypic.com/x57aer.jpg
*gpuz.techpowerup.com/11/08/10/eps.png

Athlon II X4 625 @ 2.9Ghz.

Tessellation is really heavy on my GPU. disabling it makes the benchmark swift.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Aug 11, 2011)

*img194.imageshack.us/img194/1521/readek.jpg
*gpuz.techpowerup.com/11/08/10/4hp.png
*img29.imageshack.us/img29/8555/defai.jpg


All settings max

*img11.imageshack.us/img11/6324/extbo.jpg


----------



## Tenida (Aug 12, 2011)

Here's mine.


*i.imgur.com/qlPx4.png
*i.imgur.com/qycfg.png


----------



## rchi84 (Aug 13, 2011)

Some results from my own testing:

1) Stock clocks (800/1250) in Ubuntu 11.04 x64 (yes, that is right, no typo):
*i52.tinypic.com/2nleirp.png

2) Stock clocks (800/1250) in Ubuntu 11.04 x64:
*i53.tinypic.com/11j277s.png

3) Stock clocks in Windows:
*i52.tinypic.com/16kxts3.png

4) OCed to 880/1375:
*i52.tinypic.com/mwy8oy.png

5) Oced and on extreme tessellation:
*i52.tinypic.com/25ujfh5.png


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 13, 2011)

nice scores guys. as you were uploading many results i added links to your posts and mentioned one of your best scores.


----------



## Skud (Aug 13, 2011)

Also mention the Heaven version people are using. Scores may differ across versions.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 13, 2011)

ok skud.
BTW your score?


----------



## Cilus (Aug 22, 2011)

My setting:-
Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3.2 GHz
Corsair XMS3 1600 MHz @ 9-9-9-24 @ 2T CR
HD 6870 Crossfire @ stock speed
Catalyst Control Center 11.7


----------



## Skud (Aug 22, 2011)

Here's mine, all speeds are at stock. This one's tested earlier, so the driver is a bit older.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 22, 2011)

Cilus said:


> My setting:-
> Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3.2 GHz
> Corsair XMS3 1600 MHz @ 9-9-9-24 @ 2T CR
> HD 6870 Crossfire @ stock speed
> Catalyst Control Center 11.7



cilus i dont know but for some reason your fps are not upto the mark. you should have got much more. 



Skud said:


> Here's mine, all speeds are at stock. This one's tested earlier, so the driver is a bit older.



and yours too skud. 
check pm.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 22, 2011)

Unigine heaven seems to be favouring nvidia gpu's. *Tenida's *560-ti has the fastest fps and highest scores yet and even a 6870cf couldn't beat it. 
Or maybe because he has the fastest cpu.

I think tesselation is a factor here and even set to normal mode, it is favoring nvidia.
This benchmark stresses more on the compute power of the gpu i guess.
*Cilus* also has a 1090t which is no slouch. So i guess cpu doesn't mater that much here.

I will post my results soon but will get the least scores though.


----------



## Terabyte (Aug 22, 2011)

Cilus is using an older version(2.1) and Skud's processor is a bottleneck, that's why the low scores.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 22, 2011)

^^What about rchi84? His processor shouldn't be a bottleneck right?

Jaskanwar's scores are almost identical and that too with 16x AF. Rchi84 used 4x and that's why the tad higher scores.
So i don't think cpu matters that much here. Jaskanwar's x4 635 is more than enough for this test. Like i said, gpu's computational abilities are tested here. 

I agree that skud's processor is underpowered here because it doesn't belong to this or even previous generation. If i'm not wrong, 69xx series have better tesselation performance than 68xx series.

Just my opinion and i could be wrong though.


----------



## Skud (Aug 22, 2011)

Tenida's score is without AA. That may be the reason, mine is with 8xAA, so is Jas'. And this is one benchmark which is not so kind to AA.

Cilus' is using v2.1, so can't really comment about his scores.

I will put my score without AA.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 22, 2011)

^^ Also post some scores with extreme tesselation. I will ask tenida to post his and with 8xaa with normal and extreme tess as well.

How did you enable aa ? I mean the settings has no aa in it. Did you override in catalyst control center?


----------



## Skud (Aug 22, 2011)

AFAIR, it allows for selection of AA, AF, Tessellation etc. at the start in a small screen from where you launch the app. And regarding Extreme tess, at least in my case that's sort of useless, but let me find if some old results are saved.


----------



## Skud (Aug 22, 2011)

Here's my result with AA turned off:-

So a score of 1247 on this stock CPU and shitty RAM and stock GPU is not bad. I guess, heaven is not CPU dependent at all. 

*@Tenida: please post your results with 8xAA.*


----------



## vickybat (Aug 22, 2011)

^^ wow really aa diminshed the performance a lot.

Can you try extreme tess? I guess i was wrong then but was right on the cpu's.

I was wondering on fact though. Does 32 bit os makes a difference in scores from a 64 bit os?


----------



## Tenida (Aug 22, 2011)

With Tessellation-*Extreme
*
*i.imgur.com/Azdjn.png



Skud said:


> Here's my result with AA turned off:-
> 
> So a score of 1247 on this stock CPU and shitty RAM and stock GPU is not bad. I guess, heaven is not CPU dependent at all.



Try this test on Windows 7 64 Bit.


----------



## Skud (Aug 22, 2011)

Tenida said:


> With Tessellation-*Extreme
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Pretty good. Give us a result of normal tess and 8xAA. That would be helpful in comparing the cards.

Let me see if it's possible to get the results in a 64-bit Win7.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 22, 2011)

*Guys check this result*
*Settings*
*4xAA
16xAF
Shaders = High
Tessellation = Normal*
*i.imgur.com/K5nB9.png
*Source*


----------



## Skud (Aug 22, 2011)

OK, but which version?


----------



## Tenida (Aug 22, 2011)

Skud said:


> OK, but which version?



I think its current version i.e. 2.5


----------



## Cilus (Aug 22, 2011)

Guys here is the result using Unigen 2.5. My score is 1445 now 

With 8X AA and 16X AF the score is 1233 with avg fps 48.9. HD 6870 CF is indeed powerful.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 22, 2011)

Also check *this*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 23, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Also post some scores with extreme tesselation. I will ask tenida to post his and with 8xaa with normal and extreme tess as well.
> 
> How did you enable aa ? I mean the settings has no aa in it. Did you override in catalyst control center?



you enable aa here -
*img26.imageshack.us/img26/484/capture2ok.jpg



Skud said:


> Here's my result with AA turned off:-
> 
> So a score of 1247 on this stock CPU and shitty RAM and stock GPU is not bad. I guess, heaven is not CPU dependent at all.
> 
> *@Tenida: please post your results with 8xAA.*



am i dreaming or what? i mean check mine at 850/1300 -
*img171.imageshack.us/img171/9705/capturekw.jpg

does a 64bit windows do that much of a damage?



Tenida said:


> With Tessellation-*Extreme
> *
> 
> 
> Try this test on Windows 7 64 Bit.



you want me put put this or previous score?



Cilus said:


> Guys here is the result using Unigen 2.5. My score is 1445 now
> 
> With 8X AA and 16X AF the score is 1233 with avg fps 48.9. HD 6870 CF is indeed powerful.



now its performing like a beast 

*@skud, tenida, cilus*

make sure everything is set to high(AA, AF, Shaders etc). now after starting it, on top you will see a tessellation tab. set everything to max (value - 2.0).

I mean i was just 'WOW'. ultimate visual bliss. 
you will see your gpus crawl in front of dragon's power (except cilus) 

this tessellation is just awesome. i just hope amd and nvidia paid good attention to ultimate tessellation levels in their upcoming gpus 

but dont fiddle with that tessellation tab during benching for this test. no cheating


----------



## Skud (Aug 23, 2011)

Even that was the best score I could obtain, otherwise it's more or less in the region of 1000+. Also it was a freshly installed system and no additional software was installed. 

And extreme tessellation although looks good, doesn't really look very real. I mean it looks like, the builders doesn't really know how to even the roads or walls, everything is so damn ugly. I might have some score of Extreme tessellation. Let me search.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 23, 2011)

Guys lets fix the settings for various gpu levels.

what you say for these?

ATI 5570 and above -
Shaders - ?
tessellation - ?
anisotropy - ?
anti aliasing - ?
resolution - ?

ATI 6670 and above -
Shaders - ?
tessellation - ?
anisotropy - ?
anti aliasing - ?
resolution - ?

HD6790/GTX550Ti and above -
Shaders - ?
tessellation - ?
anisotropy - ?
anti aliasing - ?
resolution - ?

HD6950/GTX560Ti and above -
Shaders - ?
tessellation - ?
anisotropy - ?
anti aliasing - ?
resolution - ?

GTX580 and above - 
Shaders - ?
tessellation - ?
anisotropy - ?
anti aliasing - ?
resolution - ?

or any other groups?



Skud said:


> Even that was the best score I could obtain, otherwise it's more or less in the region of 1000+. Also it was a freshly installed system and no additional software was installed.
> 
> And extreme tessellation although looks good, doesn't really look very real. I mean it looks like, the builders doesn't really know how to even the roads or walls, everything is so damn ugly. I might have some score of Extreme tessellation. Let me search.



what i wanted to say was that stones, ship, dragon looks so real in extreme settings (distance etc to 2.0 in tessellation tab, aa to 8x etc).



Skud said:


> Even that was the best score I could obtain, otherwise it's more or less in the region of 1000+. Also it was a freshly installed system and no additional software was installed.
> 
> And extreme tessellation although looks good, doesn't really look very real. I mean it looks like, the builders doesn't really know how to even the roads or walls, everything is so damn ugly. I might have some score of Extreme tessellation. Let me search.



what i wanted to say was that stones, ship, dragon looks so real in extreme settings (distance etc to 2.0 in tessellation tab, aa to 8x etc).


----------



## Skud (Aug 23, 2011)

Dragon looks gorgeous, I must agree.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 23, 2011)

Mine, all at Stock. All Tessellation options were set to 2.0.

Settings,

*img838.imageshack.us/img838/7192/unigine.jpg

Result,

*img88.imageshack.us/img88/9336/unigine2011082423540837.jpg


----------



## vickybat (Aug 23, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> you enable aa here -
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Thanks jas , much appreciated.





Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you get lower scores than before in 64 bit? Now try the same in extreme tessellation mode buddy.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 24, 2011)

*@skud & cilus*
added your scores

*@ithehappy*
repost without touching the tessellation tab. you may use normal or extreme from start menu. 

*@vickybat*
thanks. i was referring to skud's score. his is too high than mine, dont know why.

*@skud*
can you redo the test. 

*@tenida*
can you post with 4xAA, 16xAF, 1920x1080, Shaders High, Fullscreen. 
actually i wanted to confirm what i read in a magazine.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 24, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *@tenida
> can you post with 4xAA, 16xAF, 1920x1080, Shaders High, Fullscreen.
> actually i wanted to confirm what i read in a magazine.*


*

*i.imgur.com/Xm3Yv.png*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 24, 2011)

^thanks.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 24, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *@ithehappy*
> repost without touching the tessellation tab. you may use normal or extreme from start menu.


Edited.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 25, 2011)

^i will add it today


----------



## d3p (Aug 27, 2011)

Here Goes mine.

All at Stock Speed.

Normal tessellation.

*img14.imageshack.us/img14/4533/stockwithshaderhighnorm.png
*img5.imageshack.us/img5/4533/stockwithshaderhighnorm.png

Extreme Tessellation.

*img710.imageshack.us/img710/2515/stockwithshaderhighextr.png
*img831.imageshack.us/img831/2515/stockwithshaderhighextr.png


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 27, 2011)

added your score *d3p5kor*


----------



## S_V (Aug 30, 2011)

Heaven V2.5 Basic

Nvidia Driver 280.26 
No Overclock either GPU or CPU....

*Default*

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/My%20Rig/Mouse%20and%20HDD/2-1.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/My%20Rig/Mouse%20and%20HDD/1-1.jpg


*With 2x AA, 16X AF, Xtreme Tessellation *

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/My%20Rig/Mouse%20and%20HDD/3-1.jpg


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 31, 2011)

added your score *S_V*

and modified the front. comment guys.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 31, 2011)

mine GPU@950/1900/1950

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6078/6099313878_f1f6b49638.jpg
AB by mithun_mrg, on Flickr


*farm7.static.flickr.com/6079/6099314006_15e6555161.jpg
Final score by mithun_mrg, on Flickr


----------



## Tenida (Aug 31, 2011)

*@mithun_mrg*-Nice score


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 31, 2011)

Tenida said:


> *@mithun_mrg*-Nice score



thanks bro


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 31, 2011)

added your score *mithun_mrg*


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 31, 2011)

@ singhji
kuch leader board banao


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 1, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> added your score *mithun_mrg*



thanks JS


----------



## S_V (Sep 1, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> added your score *S_V*
> 
> and modified the front. comment guys.



Thanks mate.. Add my default settings score also if possible..

Try to put tables showing scores based on settings like "Default", "With AA", "High Settings" ... Use couple of Tables and sort them from High to Low score..... Highlight Video Card column with different color to have clear Idea. You can do more and make this thread more interesting... Try to use Google excel file for better visual feel.....

It's just a feedback, so final decision is yours...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 1, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> thanks JS



you are welcome



sumonpathak said:


> @ singhji
> kuch leader board banao





S_V said:


> Thanks mate.. Add my default settings score also if possible..
> 
> Try to put tables showing scores based on settings like "Default", "With AA", "High Settings" ... Use couple of Tables and sort them from High to Low score..... Highlight Video Card column with different color to have clear Idea. You can do more and make this thread more interesting... Try to use Google excel file for better visual feel.....
> 
> It's just a feedback, so final decision is yours...



*S_V* people have posted many benches with lot of different settings. so i have added one of their scores with high settings and provided a link to their posts.

yeah i am thinking of google excel file. 

thanks for ideas guys.


----------



## ico (Nov 1, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/VS920.jpg

*i.imgur.com/OHwpK.jpg


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 1, 2011)

oh i forgot about this thread 

*ico* the test ran on your integrated gpu not 6950 i suppose.


----------



## ico (Nov 1, 2011)

^^ no, it ran on HD 6950. But Unigine is reporting that way. Weird, I know.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 1, 2011)

but ico its low for 6950. check out front page. 
some problem is there.


----------



## Skud (Nov 1, 2011)

yeah, its pretty low for a 6950, something's wrong.


----------



## ico (Nov 1, 2011)

You are right there. I'm on the 11.10 V2 preview driver though.

btw, I had ran Unigine's other benchmarks in Ubuntu before I had installed Windows. Tropics and Sanctuary. My scores were matching Phoronix.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 1, 2011)

interference from virtu??? your vga cable is on gpu right???


----------



## ico (Nov 1, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> interference from virtu??? your vga cable is on gpu right???


My motherboard doesn't have any display port for the IGP. I disabled the IGP from Lucid Virtu. Re-ran the test. It still displays Intel after the benchmark. Same with Sanctury on Windows. Weird.

On Linux, everything was working fine.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 1, 2011)

clocks running at 800/1250? check afterburner.


----------



## ico (Nov 8, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/5voy5.jpg

Guess this score should be alright for 800/1250?

I guess after sacrificing my night's sleep I've nailed the bug - HD 6950 2GB stuck at 500 Mhz Core and 1300 Mhz Memory clocks (UVD clocks) - Guru3D.com Forums

anyhow, the reason why the result reports HD 6900 as the card is because I haven't installed Intel HD 3000 driver + Virtu yet. The performance related bug wasn't related to this.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 8, 2011)

Its higher ico 
congo.

I am getting 31.5~~ at those settings.!!


----------



## vickybat (Nov 8, 2011)

^^ That's because of that beast i5 2500k. Its simply unleashing the maximum potential out of a 6950. Add in the 8 gigs of ram as well.

Your scores will improve once you add one more 4gb stick jas.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 8, 2011)

actually *bat**man* my result without aa lagged from skud too!!


----------



## vickybat (Nov 8, 2011)

^^ Skud has 4gb ddr2 i guess. Ram is the only bottleneck in your case and in 1080p resolutions, it definitely is.
Once you drop in more memory, you will equal skud's score.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 8, 2011)

ok *batman*. will drop in more soon.


----------



## Skud (Nov 8, 2011)

I think with your Athlon II X4, you should be ahead once you drop in the extra RAM.


----------



## rchi84 (Nov 9, 2011)

Congrats ico. that's a heck of a score  beats my oc card score easily. What clocks are you running the cpu at? Never knew unigine was cpu dependent..


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 9, 2011)

^^me too oc'ing my cpu to 4.2 form 2.9 gave advantage of only 1point i would guess its more the sb platform advantage then the cpu itself


----------



## ico (Nov 9, 2011)

rchi84 said:


> Congrats ico. that's a heck of a score  beats my oc card score easily. What clocks are you running the cpu at? Never knew unigine was cpu dependent..


I was running at stock settings actually.


----------



## rchi84 (Nov 9, 2011)

really? the 200 mhz difference in clock speed between your CPU and mine seems to be making a huge difference to the score. And the RAM. awesome performance by your card. beats even a 6970 it looks like


----------



## vickybat (Nov 9, 2011)

^^ I think sandybridge responds heavily to even 100mhz clock increments. In the other review from kitguru, i7 2700k pawned 2600k in all benchmarks. That also had a 100mhz increment for both core clocks and even turboboost frequency.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 11, 2011)

added your score *ico*.


----------



## topgear (Nov 14, 2011)

now I'm in the bandwagon - here goes mine 

*i39.tinypic.com/2q37mmf.png


----------



## ico (Nov 14, 2011)

^^ old version of Opera. Upgrade to the latest - Opera 11.52.


----------



## topgear (Nov 14, 2011)

^^ even the gpu-z and cpu-z version is old - will update asap


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 14, 2011)

@js buddy please update my score also
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6117/6342042253_d3a64342de.jpg
Uniginge oc by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6099/6342042489_778316e39a.jpg
OC (Small) by mithun_mrg, on Flickr


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 16, 2011)

My Unigine 2.5 Score...Will post the screens too..as I didn't save the file..have to run the tests again...
Anyways this was my score at 920/1840/2030 
Default : 810/1620/2004

Unigine 2.5 : 
Average 38.4
Min : 21.3
Max : 91.5
Score : 968

I think it should have been higher...will try to get better score this time..

BTW The setting was same as Ico's and CPU clocked at stock..(Have been having some heating issues with my CPU)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 17, 2011)

If low scores are allowed here, then add mine too 



Spoiler



*imgur.com/4eqrh.png

*imgur.com/KGh2Z.png

*imgur.com/NHWdp.png

*imgur.com/ORS2h.png



Also one question- Why my extreme tessellation scores are better than normal one? Is it just due to 16x AF instead of 4x AF? Then I had also added 2x AA in extreme tessellation mode.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 17, 2011)

@*TP*, added
@*mithun_mrg*, waiting for your screen shot
@*Reaper_vivek*, added
@*dashing.sujay*, added


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 17, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @*mithun_mrg*, waiting for your screen shot



didn't get u


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 17, 2011)

^^ Jas misplaced it..he put that in front of ur name instead of mine...yours is updated on the doc in the first page..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 17, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> Also one question- Why my extreme tessellation scores are better than normal one? Is it just due to 16x AF instead of 4x AF? Then I had also added 2x AA in extreme tessellation mode.



Anybody??


----------



## ico (Nov 30, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/kG3Mh.jpg


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 1, 2011)

updated ico.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 2, 2011)

@ico, vickybat, rchi and all
unigine scores  didnt improve with now total 6GB 1600 CL9 ram too.

2gb -
*img13.imageshack.us/img13/6158/beforef.png

6gb -
*img820.imageshack.us/img820/6215/afterdb.png

so i think its proccy dependent.


----------



## topgear (Dec 3, 2011)

^^ buddy the score has improved - just look at the Min FPS - it's almost double


----------



## vizkid2005 (Dec 3, 2011)

Here are me scores ... 
Please see and update on table .... 



*img442.imageshack.us/img442/7959/heavena.png

*img37.imageshack.us/img37/1884/gpuzscreenshotm.gif

Are these scores any good ???


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 3, 2011)

oh yes TP, i didnt notice that 

vizkid yes they are good. 
i will add it.

but vizkid upload a GPU-Z screenshot to show clocks and also update your signature.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Dec 3, 2011)

^^ @ JAs : I edited my post .. see again dude ...

I can`t update my signature ... Dad doesn`t know I bought a 15k gfx card !!!   Although I think he has got a hint of it ... He saw me playing games sometimes ... 

I will after I tell my dad (Or he catches me first !!   )...

Update my score after u see the gpuz screen shot as well ...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 3, 2011)

ok vizkid. will put it now. 

BTW i tested on extreme today -


Spoiler



*img263.imageshack.us/img263/8826/capture2vd.png
*img194.imageshack.us/img194/5826/capture3zl.png


----------



## vizkid2005 (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice score there !!!

What temps u running on at load  BTW ???


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 3, 2011)

vizkid thanks buddy. 
here you go - 
*img69.imageshack.us/img69/4723/capture4l.png
and today till now i didnt run a game. so max load corresponds to heaven benchmark.



vizkid2005 said:


> ^^ @ jas : I edited my post .. See again dude ...
> 
> I can`t update my signature ... Dad doesn`t know i bought a 15k gfx card !!!   Although i think he has got a hint of it ... He saw me playing games sometimes ...
> 
> ...



your dad on tdf too?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 17, 2011)

OK, updating my score - 
*img607.imageshack.us/img607/1679/capture5yb.png
*img683.imageshack.us/img683/415/gpuzc.png


----------



## d3p (Jan 17, 2012)

Here goes my new benchmark. All on Stock..



*Forum Username*
|
*CPU-clock(MHz)*
|
*GPU-Core/Memory(MHz)*
|
*Unigine Heaven Version*
|
*FPS*
|
*Score*
|
*Min FPS*
|
*Max FPS*
|
*Renderer*
|
*Mode*
|
*Shaders*
|
*Textures*
|
*Filter*
|
*Anisotropy*
|
*Occlusion*
|
*Refraction*
|
*Volumetric*
|
*Tessellation*
|
*Link*

d3p5kor|Intel Core i7 2600k - 3.4GHz|Palit Geforce GTX570 Sonic Platinum 1280MB - 800/2000|V2.5 Basic|26.5|668|9.0|65.3|direct3d11|1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen|high|high|trilinear|16x|enabled|enabled|enabled|extreme|

*All on Stock...*

*i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k575/d3p5kor/2600k-Maximus-570Sonic_platinum1.png

*Uningine bench..*

*i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k575/d3p5kor/2600k-Maximus-570Sonic_platinum2.png


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 18, 2012)

nice d3p5kor! going to update it


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Feb 13, 2012)

*www5.picturepush.com/photo/a/7561968/img/7561968.png


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 13, 2012)

^nice! but you need to post a gpu-z and cpu-z shot too


----------



## Skud (Mar 8, 2012)

Heaven updated to version 3. Time to run benches again.


----------



## topgear (Mar 9, 2012)

^^ TFS  .. will download and run it


----------



## d3p (Apr 1, 2012)

Updated Uningine Engine 3.0.

Same config with same Extreme Settings.

*i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k575/d3p5kor/bench_unigine30.jpg


----------

